#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  consulta ao BD através do php

## rodriguesoline

*Como fazer quando der um post* 

<p>*Formulário de consulta<br>
*</p>
<form method="post" action="consulta.php">
<p>Nome completo: Renato 
<input type="submit" value="Enviar">

*vai enviar o nome "Renato" para consulta.php.*

*Como receber o nome "Renato" e jogar na variavel '$nome' para que seja feito a pesquisa*

Fazendo a conexão com o servidor MySQL
$conexao = mysql_pconnect("servidor","root","root") or die($msg[0]);
mysql_select_db("minas",$conexao) or die($msg[1]);

// Fazendo uma consulta SQL e retornando os resultados em uma tabela HTML
$query = "SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '$nome' ";
$resultado = mysql_query($query,$conexao);

Agradeço a quem poder ajudar.

----------


## SDM

> [snip]
> *vai enviar o nome "Renato" para consulta.php.*
> 
> // Recebe o espirito
> $nome = $_POST['kd_o_input_do_form??']; // pode ser com $_GET se vc usar metodo get
> [snip]





> Agradeço a quem poder ajudar.


eu nao entendi mto bem a duvida, mas tentei ajudar...seja um poco mais claro... :good:

----------


## rodriguesoline

E alguma coisa parecida, não estou conseguindo pegar a variavel e jogar: 
$query = "SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '$nome' "; //aqui onde deve entrar o nome da pesquisa e executar.

<?php
//recebe a variável global do formulário
global $nome;

if (empty($nome)){
&html file ("consulta.html"); de onde originou a consulta 
$html = implode(" ",$html);


esse comando me vai listar todos os registros da tabela *minas* que contém "Renato" no campo *nome*, numa página html.

eu não estou conseguindo fazer para receber o post $nome .


Tipo quando for fazer uma consulta e digitar o nome 'Renato' esse nome teria que se encaixar :

$query = "SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '*Renato'* "; 
que vai listar todos os registros da tabela minas que contém "Renato" no campo nome.

----------


## jamba

```
$query = 'SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '.$_POST['nome'].'';
 
if(empty($_POST['nome'])) {  se a variavel esta vazia executa a query??
    .......
}
```

 
Tira p $nome de global

----------


## jamba

```
$query = 'SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '.$_POST['nome'].'';
 
if(empty($_POST['nome'])) {  se a variavel esta vazia executa a query??
    .......
}
```

 
Tira o $nome de global

----------

Caro colega ainda não conseguir resolver o problema, se puder me dar uma ajudinha ficarei muito grato

<p>*Formulário de consulta<br>
*</p>
<form method="post" action="consulta.php">
<p>Nome completo:
<input type="text" name="nome" size="25" maxlength"50">
</p>
<p>
<input type="submit" value="Enviar">
</p>
</fron>







<?
// Mensagens de Erro
$msg[0] = "Conexão com o banco falhou!";
$msg[1] = "Não foi possível selecionar o banco de dados!";

// Fazendo a conexão com o servidor MySQL
$conexao = mysql_pconnect("servidor","root","root") or die($msg[0]);
mysql_select_db("minas",$conexao) or die($msg[1]);

// Colocando o Início da tabela


// Fazendo uma consulta SQL e retornando os resultados em uma tabela HTML
$query = "SELECT * FROM minas where nome = '.$_POST['nome']'"; //Preciso fazer pegar o nome da consulta do post, mais não estou conseguindo.
$resultado = mysql_query($query,$conexao);
while ($linha = mysql_fetch_array($resultado)) {
?>
<p>Funcionário: <? echo $linha['nome']; ?></p>
<p>CPF: <? echo $linha['cpf']; ?></p>
<p>Carteira de identidade: <? echo $linha['ci']; ?></p>
<p>Endereço: <? echo $linha['endereco']; ?></p>
<p>N: <? echo $linha['n']; ?></p>
<p>CEP: <? echo $linha['cep']; ?></p>
<p>Bairro: <? echo $linha['bairro']; ?></p>
<p>Cidade: <? echo $linha['cidade']; ?></p>
<p>Telefone: <? echo $linha['telefone']; ?></p>
<p>Celular: <? echo $linha['celular']; ?></p>
<p>E-mail: <? echo $linha['email']; ?></p>
<p>Função: <? echo $linha['funcao']; ?></p>
<p>Data da Admissão: <? echo $linha['admissao']; ?></p>
<p>Data da Demissão: <? echo $linha['demissao']; ?></p>
<p>Ficha: <? echo $linha['ficha']; ?></p>

<?
}
?>
</table>

----------


## srg38

Olá,


não esqueçam de usar o decode() no recebimento :

$nome = decode($_POST['nome']);

pq qdo o html envia ele coloca o unlercode ...

Boa sorte e q todos os santos te ajudem.

Sds.

----------

